# pics of sail covers made for lazy jack systems?



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

hey guys if you have pics of your sail covers for mains with lazy jack systems that tie into the boom that would be great

I need to make a main cover...down here

my boom has 2 sheaves at 1/3rd and 2/3rds the way down the boom...

thanks


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't have pics, but it's just a standard sail cover with zippers leading from the edge up to the lazy jack lines.


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 4, 2014)

These can be made two ways. One, as Stumble describes, where the lazy jacks terminate on the boom and the horse blanket has cut outs for the lazy jacks. This cover is removed prior to sailing. The other method is to create a lazy trough that stays on the boom. The lazy jacks hold the trough up, the top of the trough has a full length batten for support. Most troughs are built so they can be lowered and rolled so they are out of the way. The lazy jacks can then be attached to the boom or pulled forward out of the way. I can post pictures of the later style, this is what we use, setting and storing the main is then quick and ease. The top zipper can be on a continuous loop so its easy to zip. Our main halyard also lives on the headboard, its pulled back so it doesn't touch the spar.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Chris,

Congrats on the new addition. I hope all went and everybody is happy. I also wish you many sleepless nights, right of passage and all!

Ah, but this a sailing thing. SailboatOwners.com has a member called Sumner. He and his wife Ruth do some bang up mods with fabric. For their Mac 25 and Endeavor 32 (I think). Sum posts some great instructional photos of his projects, one of which was a stack pack. Try contacting him. I'm sure he'd love to help. You can also get hold of him at purplesagetradingpost.com. They have all sorts of their suff on their site.

When it comes to sewing, straps, buckles and the like, consider SailRite.com. You'll find everything you need, including kits and instructional videos.

Don


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

christian.hess said:


> hey guys if you have pics of your sail covers for mains with lazy jack systems that tie into the boom that would be great
> 
> I need to make a main cover...down here
> 
> ...


As Shockwave mentions, why not configure your jacks so they can be pulled forward and stowed at the mast when not in use?

A better all-around solution, in my opinion, and makes it much easier to deal with the cover...


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

thanks guys...I have seen many systems that I wasnt up to date with particularily the stack pack, easy jack and all sorts of jacks that help stow the sail etc...

my primary goal is to not modify the existing system since its in fine condition...in fact it will be my first system like this, I have always had smaller boats that never needed them...

so simply some slits?

I heard of some guys just losening the lazy jacks when cover the sail and then tightening them up after removal?

is that about as simple as it gets?

thanks for all the links
going on google images shows a LOT of ideas, in boom, removable etc...I was just looking for ideally some real life pics from you guys with maybe better angles and ideas so making one wouldnt be too tedious down here

this is my boom system:


the triangles go up to points on the mast and there are lines going down to little cleats...

simple lazy jacks right?

thanks


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

Shockwave said:


> These can be made two ways. One, as Stumble describes, where the lazy jacks terminate on the boom and the horse blanket has cut outs for the lazy jacks. This cover is removed prior to sailing. The other method is to create a lazy trough that stays on the boom. The lazy jacks hold the trough up, the top of the trough has a full length batten for support. Most troughs are built so they can be lowered and rolled so they are out of the way. The lazy jacks can then be attached to the boom or pulled forward out of the way. I can post pictures of the later style, this is what we use, setting and storing the main is then quick and ease. The top zipper can be on a continuous loop so its easy to zip. Our main halyard also lives on the headboard, its pulled back so it doesn't touch the spar.


please do post pics! I think I saw what your talking about...are the sides stowable on the boom? I like the batten ideas...

I do not like the big stak paks and the like(look like big triangles) since they take waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much area while in use and mess with the airlflow for the first 2 or 3 feet off the boom


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

JonEisberg said:


> Why not configure your jacks so they can be pulled forward and stowed at the mast when not in use?


That is what I do. It also makes raising the main trivial - raise the sail and then pull the lazy jacks back up.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I think this may be beneficial:






Gary


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

This is mine.







It is based on a Mack stack pack. As you can see the lazy jacks run through grommets near the top of the side pieces. This helps stop things flapping even when the lazy jacks are slackened off and led forward. The zip on the top has a continuous line which means it can be undone standing at the mast and helps when it needs to be zipped up. The sides are attached to the mast with two turnbuckles and a hook per side.

I am happy with it and if it wears out will get it copied without change. I have thought about battens but see no real advantage.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I like the Doyle StackPak cover, but it's part of the sail. The way it works, there is a membrane from the sail to the cover, that with the sail raised, pulls the cover tight to the sail. It also allows me to pull the lazy jacks forward for raising the sail. The lazy jacks terminate at the top of the cover, rather than on the boom.

Not sure what boat this is on, but it gives you an idea of it.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

Here is mine.









I have found out it was made by Sail care and is called the Sail Cradle or something like that.

Sail Care Lazy Jack Kits - Lazy Jacks - Mainsail Handling - Sailboat Hardware & Rigging - Downwind Marine

The kit states that you don't HAVE to modify the sail cover, but my O'day came a sail cover that had been modified (as mentioned, just some slits with zippers) and I find it easier to use that way.

I found it affordable, easy to use, and works well. My O'day came with it and I like it so much I have purchased one for my C&C.

Barry


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

The sail cover wraps around the sail and under the boom....lacings are under the boom. Lazy jacks are slacked while the cover goes on and then tightened.
Simple, but it does take a few minutes to get it on and off and when it's off you need a place to stow it. A friend keeps telling me to get a stack pack, but I like being able to get the sail cover completely off the boom.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

travlineasy said:


> I think this may be beneficial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that video, except its just too fugly once the sail is up...


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

BarryL said:


> Hey,
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> ...


that system looks VERY similar to mine

now what cver do you have? my boat is missing a main cover


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

billyruffn said:


> The sail cover wraps around the sail and under the boom....lacings are under the boom. Lazy jacks are slacked while the cover goes on and then tightened.
> Simple, but it does take a few minutes to get it on and off and when it's off you need a place to stow it. A friend keeps telling me to get a stack pack, but I like being able to get the sail cover completely off the boom.


going throgh the canal I see

so yours is basically a standard cover then? just slack the lazy jacks a a bit let it go under...etc..

thanks


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

thanks for all the ideas guys

we have an imitation sumbrella fabric down here and upholsterers are everywhere so Ill see how cheap I can get one made down here!

thanks

christian


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Christian,

I watched the sail maker spec the cover out. With the sail on he took girth measurements every two feet or so from the head of the furled sail to the end of the boom. From those measurements, the sail loft could make a paper pattern and from that the cover itself. It was very simple. If I was to do it again I'd have them leave a bit more slack -- make it a tad baggier.

Fastening the cover is done with a zipper on the leading edge of the mast (the cover goes all the way around the mast) with webbing and plastic snaps to reinforce the top edge, and lacings under the boom.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

thanks man!

main is going on on monday so I can take more exact measurements...

the one thing I was having doubts on was the use of zippers or not since the big white ones used on canvas cant be had here...just the smaller white ones

I thought about grommets and just lace it up as a compromise and for the bottom use something like tie downs for the sails but sewn in every 8 inches or so

anywho

more pics welcome!


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

If using a zip that might not have great UV resistance; include a flap on one side with a few Velcro spots to flap over the zip.


----------



## luv4sailin (Jul 3, 2006)

What is your E dimension? I have a nearly new UK Lazy Cradle for sale cheap if you are interested. 

Ron


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

thanks luv4sailin

I just installed my main and covered it up temporarily with a cheap tarp

these are my measurements:

e is around 50inches
a or verticak height at mast is 44
l or the neck on top 17
b or overall length under boom is 178 inches
j or end of boom height is 12

the main is actually quite skinny and a bit short for the boom

btw the lazy jacks work great and I dont see any issues somply using a standard straight cover

honestly getting the slits at exactly the right spot might take some tweaking and Im in a hurry


well see what I get quoted for a simple cover down here

thanks


----------



## luv4sailin (Jul 3, 2006)

By E I mean the length of the boom. Mine is 12 feet and my UK sail cover system is built for a boom of that length or near it. I know most folks like the Stack Pack (Doyle) or Lazy Cradle (UK) systems, but I prefer to remove the cover from the boom completely when sailing, so I'm just getting a traditional sail cover again like I had for years.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

jaja I was going by a cover diagram by mauri sail covers that showed e as the diagonal dimension of the flaked sail 

anywhoo

the mast is just over 13 ft. long

thanks


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

My sail cover has slits and velcro where the lazy jacks tie under the boom. I keep the lazy jacks loose and use my main halyard as a back stay to jack up the boom when I'm in my slip. (I can explain this reasoning, if you like.) 

It sounds like you're well on your way to getting this done, but if you want pictures of my setup, I could do that this weekend.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

no please do...all I have done is take measurements and installed a temporary cover

I just want to keep this simple and low budget...

the lazy jack systems works just fine really...I dont think it will bother me much...

anybody else with pics would be greatly appreciated, even if its just your homemade covers...

thanks

ps I have a nice topping lift so the boom is always taught, honestly I love topping lifts and think all boats should come with them


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd be happy to provide pics. Stand by...

My main is free-standing so there's no topping lift, but I run the main halyard back to the boom for this purpose and it works great. I've been told that the lazy jacks shouldn't hold the weight of the boom all the time, and I see places where the lazy jack lines have scored the boom and mast, so it must be good advice.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

sounds great...yeah the lazy jacks are only holding the flaked sail

I can see where people would use them as a topping lift and that is a big no no

thanks guys!

christian


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

christian.hess said:


> sounds great...yeah the lazy jacks are only holding the flaked sail
> 
> I can see where people would use them as a topping lift and that is a big no no


Really? Bummer.

I'm installing lazy jacks on my little boat this weekend and the kit explicitly says they can be used to hold the boom up.

Currently the boat uses a little short bit (pig tail?) across the split backstays to support the boom. I was hoping to get rid of that.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Minnesail said:


> Really? Bummer.
> 
> I'm installing lazy jacks on my little boat this weekend and the kit explicitly says they can be used to hold the boom up.
> 
> Currently the boat uses a little short bit (pig tail?) across the split backstays to support the boom. I was hoping to get rid of that.


Why do you want to get rid of the pig tail? Does it catch when you're sailing? There're ways to fix this. Personally, I would get the lazy jack system for ease of dropping or reefing the sails, and then use the pig tail to get the weight off the system when you're in the slip. I think chafing happens when there's a lot of wind on the boom at slip and the lazy jack lines are too tight against the boom and mast. At least the way mine are set up, they are rubbing through the coating.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

Minnesail said:


> Really? Bummer.
> 
> I'm installing lazy jacks on* my little boat* this weekend and the kit explicitly says they can be used to hold the boom up.
> 
> Currently the boat uses a little short bit (pig tail?) across the split backstays to support the boom. I was hoping to get rid of that.


should of stated BIGGER boats where the weight of the boom and SAIL is substantial

for example big boats you sometimes have to stand on the boom, I know I have sometimes and my weight plus the boom and no topping lift would mean snapped lazy jacks or something else


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

gamayun said:


> Why do you want to get rid of the pig tail? Does it catch when you're sailing? There're ways to fix this. Personally, I would get the lazy jack system for ease of dropping or reefing the sails, and then use the pig tail to get the weight off the system when you're in the slip. I think chafing happens when there's a lot of wind on the boom at slip and the lazy jack lines are too tight against the boom and mast. At least the way mine are set up, they are rubbing through the coating.


This is why SailNet is great! I wouldn't have thought of that.

I haven't actually sailed the boat yet, just bought it last fall, but the previous owner warned me to always remember to remove the pig tail thingy before sailing because it's embarrassing to set off and still have the boom locked between the backstays. I'm guessing this is from personal experience&#8230; 

It'll be on a mooring so the boat will always be facing head to wind, so probably won't be as much wind on the boom as if it were in a slip, but I can still see how chafe could be an issue. I guess I keep the little cross piece.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

jajaja well it is a small boat so of that happens simply sail into the wind and losen the piggy tail

I quite like them, I think I have had 3 or 4 boats that had them, usually on smaller boats under 30ft...

in fact I still do a version of this by tying the end of the boom off to the backstay so I have less moevement in the wind or when a big gust comes in etc...so the boom stays fixed

a lose boom equals a lose cover a lose cover can go wayward and stuff can come off, lose etc..

I like a tight ship when stowed...no lose ends if you will


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, for sure that was from personal experience. When you forget (as we all do) just head to wind and unhook it from the boom. I also sail Cal20s, which have the pig tails. They work really great for keeping the boom from dropping on your head when the sails are down (these boats don't have lazy jacks), but dang, just don't forget to undo it when you shove off. It'll keep you close hauled and that's not a pretty feeling when you need to let the sail out....


----------



## SkywalkerII (Feb 20, 2008)

Had a chance to take a couple of pics last night.

Here's my Tartan 27. The PO had this made. I just have to loosen the lines a little after I tie up the sail.

















Skywalker


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

very nice so is the cover made in 3 parts? are those seams?

I see they simply let the lazy jacks go right up, are they just holes or is it a slit or is it 3 separate panels if you will to allow for the lazy jacks to pass through?

ps I have always loved beige colored covers, especially on dark colored hulls

nice!


----------



## SkywalkerII (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks, my hull is a very dark green, the deck is painted beige/sand.

The cover has zippers for at the two points on the port side. The starboard side is a solid piece of fabric. When putting it on, the zippers are open and I throw the cover around the lines. Once attached at the mast and end of the boom, I secure the fasteners along the bottom and zip up the rest. 

Works great.

Skywalker


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

nice! duh makes sense so starboard side from front to back is one whole peice so it stays together and the slits are opened to go over jacks

then you zip up after covering?

I like it

ps happen to have a pic from the side?


----------



## SkywalkerII (Feb 20, 2008)

Not a close up, but looks nice, I think.









Skywalker


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

very cool man thanks so much!

ill see what I can come up with budget depending of course

christian


----------



## SkywalkerII (Feb 20, 2008)

Good luck.

If I made one now, I'm not sure which way I would go. The one I have works well, but in truth, once the sail is tied up, the lazy jacks are in the way of hoisting. If they were brought to the mast and tied off, you wouldn't need a special cover and they would be out of the way. The downside would be slapping against the mast. I use bungees to keep my halyards off, so I would just add the jack lines.

I'm working on this now, trying different things. I just added a longer jack line so I can play around with it.

But I do like the clean look now.

I'll let you know.

Skywalker


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

yeah I could extended the jacks but they are a weird braid and extending them would require a crappy knot...well probably not a big issue

my lazy jacks are actually continuos

is this true of yours and most? 

i.e there are 4 sheaves in total...when you pull them up taught into the triangles they have a stopper where you cant pull anymore or else you break the second set of lines

or are there jack systems that use independent lines for each point on the boom?

honestly I guess its not that bad to tie them to the mast when not in use...and make the simplest and cheapest cover possible

I am on a budget big time with all the other jobs being done on the boat


----------



## SkywalkerII (Feb 20, 2008)

My line is continuous. It starts tied to an eye on the forward, starboard side of the boom. Up to the block, which is suspended from a length of stainless wire. Down to an eye under the aft section of the boom, up to the port side block, down to a block mounted on the boom, and dead ends on a cleat. I can pull the lines to the mast easily or adjust the tension.

I can't think of a simpler set up.

Skywalker


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

I forgot mine is 2 sheaves per side...so you can adjust each side...not one conitinuos sorry

yeah it really is a simple setup

I have never needed or wanted them but Im not arguing with it since they are already installed plus I can see it helping when the wife is on board since she is new to sailing


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

SkywalkerII said:


> If I made one now, I'm not sure which way I would go. The one I have works well, but in truth, once the sail is tied up, the lazy jacks are in the way of hoisting. If they were brought to the mast and tied off, you wouldn't need a special cover and they would be out of the way. The downside would be slapping against the mast. I use bungees to keep my halyards off, so I would just add the jack lines.
> 
> I'm working on this now, trying different things. I just added a longer jack line so I can play around with it.


For anyone with retractable jacks, I suggest leading them to the spreaders, perhaps 12-18 inches outboard of the mast... This has the advantage of eliminating the mast slap issue, and makes the hoist much easier, lessening the chance of a batten hanging up if you're hoisting the main with the jacks still in place...

Few other rigging arrangements seem to be gotten wrong more consistently on boats I've delivered, than freakin' lazy jacks  It's not exactly rocket science to figure out an setup that works, after all, but I'm baffled how some people live with some of the half-a$$ed arrangements I've seen...

I also like having them made from Amsteel... You can go with a very light line, virtually eliminate any potential chafe issues, and no need to go with turning blocks and some of the other needless crap many setups employ...

Longer booms with low aspect mains obviously present more of a challenge, but with my single spreader rig and high aspect main, taking the turning block for a retractable system outboard on the spreaders works very nicely, for me...


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

how bout some pics jon or it doesnt count

jajaja

thanks


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> For anyone with retractable jacks, I suggest leading them to the spreaders, perhaps 12-18 inches outboard of the mast... This has the advantage of eliminating the mast slap issue, and makes the hoist much easier, lessening the chance of a batten hanging up if you're hoisting the main with the jacks still in place...


This makes a great deal of sense to me.

Is there a downside? I have a lazy jack kit (Christmas present) that I'll be installing this weekend or next. The instructions lead it to the mast, but the spreaders sounds like a much better idea.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

mine are extended from the mast a bit but not as far out as being on the spreaders

Ill take a pic next time

more pics the better guys

thanks

covers, jacks whatever you have


----------



## SkywalkerII (Feb 20, 2008)

Jon,

Excellent points. Great idea to eliminate the slap and batten hang up. 

The PO installed mine and I was tempted to just remove it. I single hand a lot, so I figured I give them a shot. My Tartan 27 has a long boom, low aspect, and the two legs of the jacks don't quite cut it. I think I have to move both boom attachment points aft 18 inches or so. Of course, this would not work with that very nice cover he had made!

I'll play around with it this season. 

And yes, Christian, I'll post pics of any changes.

Skywalker


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Minnesail said:


> This makes a great deal of sense to me.
> 
> Is there a downside? I have a lazy jack kit (Christmas present) that I'll be installing this weekend or next. The instructions lead it to the mast, but the spreaders sounds like a much better idea.


No real downsides that I can see. The only thing you have to make sure of, is that the blocks on underside of the spreaders will be mounted securely. My spreaders are aluminum, so drilling and tapping for the eyestraps has been sufficient so far, but for anyone with a thin wall aluminum or wood, thru-bolting would probably be a better way to go. Mounting cheek blocks on the mast is obviously more secure, as the load will be in shear, but in theory the loads that lazy jacks will see should be pretty minimal, anyway...

I suppose the one thing you'd want to be aware of, is if you eased the boom out fully for sailing DDW with the lazy jacks still deployed and tensioned. The one led to the spreader on the opposite side to the boom might become more taut than you'd want, though I'm not sure why anyone would do that anyway, seems you'd already have retracted them by that point. But that could certainly be a concern for anyone going with a fixed lazy jack setup led to the spreaders instead of the mast...

Christian, I'll see what I can do about a pic, but it might be awhile, much of my running rigging is still off the boat for the winter...


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 4, 2014)

We like amsteel for lazy jacks, minimal stretch and minimal chafe. We're not as concerned about spreading the lazy jacks in the rigging because we typically pull them forward to hoist the main. We turn the lazy jacks with a cheek block and bring the tail to deck level. These lazy jacks hold the lazy cradle up.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

thanks for the pic shockwave!


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Here you go, Christian. The openings are attached with velcro that is slated to be replaced this evening....


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

gamayun said:


> Here you go, Christian. The openings are attached with velcro that is slated to be replaced this evening....


That's exactly the way mine is set up, I just replaced my velcro again,, which I have now decided is not the ideal way to close these slots. 

I think the toggle things would be a better way to go next on the next mainsail cover for mine.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

thanks guys !

awesome pics...appreciate it a lot

so the velcro lasts what a year 2 3 5?

we dont have those toggle thingies down here...maybe some eyes that I can use line to sew it together but cheap brass crap...not marine quality

I thought about zippers but man...dont want to spend so much on a simple cover really

thanks anyways


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

It took me about 4 hours to replace all 4 slots of velcro. The longest time involved undoing the stitches I had just installed a few months ago because the velcro was dry rotting off the old stitches and the sewing store had run out of it at the time. That was a mistake. I don't know the maintenance history on the boat, but my guess is that this hasn't been changed for at least 6-7 years, and its's probably been longer than that. I'm not a fan of zippers and the toggles kinda drive me crazy - wouldn't want them all over the place.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

christian.hess said:


> thanks guys !
> 
> awesome pics...appreciate it a lot
> 
> ...












These are the things I am talking about, studs. I couldn't think of the real name for them. These are what close my mainsail cover together at the bottom and I wish they had put these at least at the ends of the slots for the lazy jacks.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

The twist fasteners are known generally as "common sense fasteners."
The push-down type, with the small shaft, "lift-the-dot."
And, of course, you are doubtless familiar with the "snaps."

from the mfg site:
DOT Fasteners, Common Sense™ Fasteners, Turn Buttons, Back Plates, Washers, Grommets
DOT® Fasteners, Snap Fasteners, Caps, Studs, Posts, Screw Studs, Washers and Grommets

Another source for DIY canvas fabrication:
www.sailmakerssupply.com


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, anything like that rather than Velcro. I think Velcro has it's place, but it doesn't appear to be holding a sail cover together from my experience with it.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

Group9 said:


> These are the things I am talking about, studs. I couldn't think of the real name for them. These are what close my mainsail cover together at the bottom and I wish they had put these at least at the ends of the slots for the lazy jacks.


thanks man I KNOW what they are...jeje all my boats have had them...down here though they dont exist!

just maybe the little eyes that I could put on each side and use rope to tie it together like a corset...


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

christian.hess said:


> just maybe the little eyes that I could put on each side and use rope to tie it together like a corset...


That's not a bad idea. You have me thinking now.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

necessity is the mother of invention

someone once wisely said jajaja


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

well I went traditonal...very happy with the results and only $75 all said and done..

thanks all





cheers


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

Late to the party here - but I cut (gasp) slits in my mains'l cover for my lazy jacks following advice/vid from Sailrite:






Similar to the velcro design above, but using toggles to secure.

Sometimes I gather them up, bungee them close to the mast (life folk suggest); most times I use the slits, which seem to work well and look pretty good if I say so myself...

Yeah, I know, photos would help..will do in a few days (I hope).


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

not too late by any means! post the pics when you get them


Im still planning on doing some reinforcments and maybe the slits for the jacks since I know the positions exactly now

anywhoo

thanks to all


----------

